
Walt Mossberg Reviews Dell Ubuntu: "...still too rough around the edges..." - nickb
http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20070913/linuxs-free-system-is-now-easier-to-use-but-not-for-everyone/
======
tx
All of the issues he mentioned are Dell's fault, not Ubuntu's.

If you take a "naked-iron" laptop, regardless of the manufacturer, and install
a boxed version of Windows on it, it will be the same thing (if not worse):
you will have to hunt down latest drivers, OS patches, BIOS updates and so on.
Just look at the list in "drivers/software" category on Lenovo web site: yes,
you have to install them all, and some of them are patches (!) for XP specific
to Lenovo laptops, _and touchpad configuration utility is made by Lenovo, not
Microsoft_.

If Dell wanted to make end user experience flawless, they could have provided
the same level of "OS-tweaking" to make sure their hardware is well-supported.

In fact, barebone version of Ubuntu probably beats Windows by the number of
hardware supported out of the box.

------
henning
I think one of the most amazing things about Ubuntu/Debian is the apt-get
based packaging system. Neither Mac nor Windows have anything nearly as good
as that. That's its biggest advantage in my view, and if that doesn't matter
to you then Linux probably isn't for you.

~~~
AF
You know I really do like apt, but it isn't perfect, and 'rough around the
edges' isn't a bad description for it (I know he meant Ubuntu as a whole).

I've had multiple times that by using apt-get autoremove, my entire Ubuntu
installation has been fubared. It is almost nicer how Windows and Mac apps
ship with all the required libraries and functionality they need, and you
don't have to worry about it (both as a developer and a user). Add to that the
confusion where programming languages have their own package managers (should
I use Python's easy_install or the .debs?) and there's even more of a mess.

I've never had any difficulties on my Mac or on Windows due to a lack of a
package manager, but I have had problems using apt.

I don't understand, what advantages does using a package manager have over
simply shipping an app with the libraries/programs it needs? Yeah, you save
hard drive space, but with hundreds of gigabytes of data, is that even
important?

~~~
papersmith
You make a really good point.

I think one advantage a package management system has is unified updates. The
down side is that could cause problems when configuration file formats change.
Gentoo tries to handle this by managing all config files in CVS, so you can
diff different versions and merge them. Luckily, in reality, config file
formats don't change all that often.

~~~
bct
> Gentoo tries to handle this by managing all config files in CVS, so you can
> diff different versions and merge them.

Am I missing something? I wish it did this, but unless something has changed
recently it just gives you a tool for merging updates in (and doesn't store
old revisions).

~~~
Elfan
dispatch-conf and etc-update are the two config updating tools included with
gentoo's portage. dispatch-conf is the newer and preferred tool.

Be default dispatch-conf keeps a backup of your config files in /etc/config-
archive. Optionally it can use rcs to track changes.

------
Zak
While all his complaints are fair, other systems have their share of rough
edges. I have yet to find an OS that doesn't require tracking down some
"enabling software" to perform common tasks. Just a couple days ago, I had to
help a friend figure out how to get divx videos embedded in a web page to play
on Safari for OS X. The problem isn't fully solved after installing the
official divx player because it crashes Safari instead of playing the video
about about 1/4 of the time.

Windows is simply high-maintenance. I have _never_ seen a novice user obtain a
Windows machine and keep it in good working order without help. Help can be a
simple set of instructions for routine maintenance, but most people don't find
out that any maintenance is require until the machine breaks in some way.

I can't make a general recommendation for the author's target audience. I've
recommended Mac, Linux and Windows systems to people who fit this description,
and most people have been happy with their OS. What I recommend varies based
on exactly how the person is using the computer.

------
Tichy
That's quite stupid: all the issues she mentions are also the case for
Windows: no control panel for touchpads, no DVD player bundled, and to watch
anything interesting you have to install Codec packs from dodgy download pages
- I prefer a package manager for that. iPod, I don't know why she couldn't
connect it (never had such problems with Ubuntu and external drives). I never
tried syncing the iPod, but it's not as if Windows comes with bundled iPod
syncing either.

I guess you need a person in the know to set up Ubuntu properly for you, but
that's it.

OS X scores a few points in the mentioned problem areas (at least it comes
with a DVD player), but it isn't for everyone, either. Personally, I can't
stand it.

~~~
Zak
>I guess you need a person in the know to set up Ubuntu properly for you, but
that's it.

This is true of Windows as well. Even assuming the manufacturer has everything
working out of the box, it's unlikely that it has virus and spyware protection
included that won't demand money within a couple months, automatic
defragmentation, etc....

------
byrneseyeview
>I evaluated it strictly from the point of view of an average user, someone
who wouldn't want to enter text commands...

It's a little sad that "average" means "prefers to express thoughts as a
series of connected images and actions, rather than as text."

~~~
thomasptacek
Why exactly is that sad?

------
karthikv
I wonder how Ubuntu will be reviewed by an user who is using a computer for
the first time and has no OS exposure of any kind before?? hmmm...

------
Jd
This is another semi-misleading title. The article points out that Ubuntu on
Dell, as with all versions of Linux, is still not ready for the mass market.
However, as the readers of this site are not "average" computer users the "too
rough" comment does not really apply to us. Yes, I have to hack a bit to get
my multiple monitor setup to work. Yes, I expect to.

Although I have a recently purchased Dell Ubuntu and am quite pleased with it
I would never recommend it to say... my mom.

~~~
ratsbane
I'm a little disappointed in Mossberg with this. He's right about some things
- it is too much trouble to get DVDs, Flash, etc. working with Ubuntu,
especially when so many things work so well.

I've been strongly recommending Ubuntu or OS X to the cloud of relatives,
friends, relatives of friends, and friends of relatives who seem to think that
just because I do something with computers that I'm a resource for desktop
support. I would much prefer to try to fix problems with Ubuntu than those
with Windows. Mossberg should have asked his resident hackers which they'd
rather fix.

~~~
Zak
I think you've just touched on the most important point of the whole
discussion: the best OS for the average user is the one that their
friend/relative/lover geek will be happy to fix for beer/home cooked meal/sex.

~~~
Jd
Depends. I'd prefer to have an OS that the end-user can use easily so that
fixes are less frequent. However, if the payoff is sex then perhaps I would
reconsider.

------
damien
The way I usually describe it to friends and family:

Mac OS X if you want a nice prepackaged experience. Linux if you like to
tinker and completely personalize your machine. Windows if you have to (but
don't call me when it breaks ;).

------
jpalacio486
Somehow I can't trust Mossberg when he reviews anything non-Apple.

